# NYC: Winter Beekeeper's Mixer in Brooklyn! Thurs, Dec 10th



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

Come join the Backwards Beekeepers of NYC on Tuesday, December 8th (7-10) at 61 Local for a Winter Beekeeper's Mixer!

Celebrate winter and BEES with some folks that really know how to party---Beekeepers!

We'll forgo the presentations this time around and instead opt to eat, drink and be merry, celebrating the past beekeeping season. We'll enjoy a honey tasting with beer and cheese pairings provided by 61 Local.

Bring your honey to share and our expert tasters will help to pair an artisanal cheese and a local brew to round it all out. We're encouraging members of other associations to join us in an attempt to bridge the gap in the beekeeping community.

Talk to other beekeepers, make friends. If you aren't a beekeeper but wanna bee, or you have a space for bees but would rather let some other brave soul do it, come by and bee part of the group. We're a jolly bunch, and we don't sting. All are welcome!

RSVP HERE!

61 Local
61 Bergen St., Brooklyn, NY 11201


----------

